# Disable Easy Entry if passenger detected in back seat



## John Fabrega (Aug 20, 2018)

I keep my easy entry all the way back and down. About 50% of the time I remember to wait for the person behind me to clear but often forget and frantically try to stop it from crushing their feet. It would seem logical to disable or pause it when the seat behind is occupied.

Does anybody see any reason that should not be an option?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Personally, I'd suggest not having the Easy Entry all the way back. I've found that when it is all the way back, it is much harder to get out of the vehicle because it has moved behind the B column. 
Otherwise, you get in first is the only option.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

John Fabrega said:


> I keep my easy entry all the way back and down. About 50% of the time I remember to wait for the person behind me to clear but often forget and frantically try to stop it from crushing their feet. It would seem logical to disable or pause it when the seat behind is occupied.
> 
> Does anybody see any reason that should not be an option?


I like the option, perhaps to have a separate 'rear seat occupied' easy entry that only goes halfway back. Agreed with Ed that all the way back is too difficult to get in and out.


----------



## John Fabrega (Aug 20, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Personally, I'd suggest not having the Easy Entry all the way back. I've found that when it is all the way back, it is much harder to get out of the vehicle because it has moved behind the B column.
> Otherwise, you get in first is the only option.





Frully said:


> I like the option, perhaps to have a separate 'rear seat occupied' easy entry that only goes halfway back. Agreed with Ed that all the way back is too difficult to get in and out.


The location of Easy-Entry is definitely a personal preference. With my long legs and diminished flexibility in my back and neck, all (or most) of the way back works best for me.

@Ed Woodrick , Interesting perspective. I don't think of the_ getting in_ part. Usually getting in is not a problem as the seat is either not moving or moving out of the way when I do get in. But, I suspect if I had halted Easy-Entry before getting out, the next time I open the door, it would try to go back to Easy-Entry position. If somebody was already/still in the back seat it could also cause problems.

@Frully Although, possibly more complicated for programming and user understaning, the idea of a separate 'rear seat occupied' Easy-Entry option is also an interesting approach.

Expanding on the concept... It would be nice if it would then automatically adjust to the regular Easy-Entry position after the rear seat occupancy sensor has been off for X seconds. Sort of a _delayed _Easy-Entry based on rear seat occupancy instead of just not changing it as I originally envisioned.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm 6'2" so the seat is already pushed pretty far back. I'm glad that the easy entry setting allows you to customize the location. I just have it set to not move my seat at all, just move the wheel in and up as far as possible.


----------

